# It's a Boy!



## Smit (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

I had a baby boy today at 17.31pm, weighing 7lbs 10oz. He is gorgeous! Induction was crazy, all happened very quick. In the end I needed an emergency c section as he was not diallating. Was a 7cm for 6 hours. In hospital for a few days. Will keep u posted and write my birth story when home. Thanks for the well wishes. Xxx


----------



## Jude76 (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!!
Hope you feel ok & you and the little one get to go home soon,looking forward to reading your birth story,i really should get round to posting mine! x


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2012)

Contratulation from me too, well done.


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2012)

Yayyyy!!!! Many congratulations!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations................nice normal weight too............

Hope your out ASAP...........


----------



## RuthieG (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations Smit and well done to you.

He is a perfect weight. 

Look forward to finding out his name and how he made his entranceinto the world.

Well done again

Ruthie


----------



## Monkey (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope you're recovering well and back home with your little one soon.

Woohoo!


----------



## Robster65 (May 2, 2012)

Really well done Smit! 

Rob


----------



## rachelha (May 2, 2012)

Smit said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had a baby boy today at 17.31pm, weighing 7lbs 10oz. He is gorgeous! Induction was crazy, all happened very quick. In the end I needed an emergency c section as he was not diallating. Was a 7cm for 6 hours. In hospital for a few days. Will keep u posted and write my birth story when home. Thanks for the well wishes. Xxx



Absolutely fantastic news.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## fencesitter (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Lovely news


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 2, 2012)

Smit said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had a baby boy today at 17.31pm, weighing 7lbs 10oz. He is gorgeous! Induction was crazy, all happened very quick. In the end I needed an emergency c section as he was not diallating. Was a 7cm for 6 hours. In hospital for a few days. Will keep u posted and write my birth story when home. Thanks for the well wishes. Xxx



Congratulations!


----------



## Babysaurus (May 2, 2012)

Well done Smit! And a massive congratulations to you and your new family! xxx


----------



## margie (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations - hope you and baby will be able to go home soon.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 2, 2012)

great news, glad to hear he is ok.

Enjoy every second mummy  xx


----------



## lucy123 (May 2, 2012)

How lovely - congratulations to you all. At last the wait is over!


----------



## newbs (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsCLH (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!! X


----------



## teapot8910 (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope you're both out soon xx


----------



## HappyHelen (May 2, 2012)

Big congratulations!! Hope you are both doing well. Xx


----------



## RWJ (May 2, 2012)

*Congratulations*

Another boost to the Scots population!


----------



## Twitchy (May 5, 2012)

Just saw this! Many, many congratulations!


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2012)

Many congrats to all welcome into the world little one x

What have you named him?


----------



## KateR (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Great news.


----------



## Smit (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we got home yesterday tea time. I'm am ok, a little sore from the section but ok. We named our gorgeous baby boy Gavin. I'm so in love with him and spend most days staring at him. Will post birth story soon once I'm up and running lol. X


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Smit said:


> Thanks everyone, we got home yesterday tea time. I'm am ok, a little sore from the section but ok. We named our gorgeous baby boy Gavin. I'm so in love with him and spend most days staring at him. Will post birth story soon once I'm up and running lol. X



Glad to hear your back home safe and sound the both of you x lovely name to


----------



## PhoebeC (May 8, 2012)

Smit said:


> Thanks everyone, we got home yesterday tea time. I'm am ok, a little sore from the section but ok. We named our gorgeous baby boy Gavin. I'm so in love with him and spend most days staring at him. Will post birth story soon once I'm up and running lol. X



Glad your home, and love his name. Little Gavin, too cute  xx


----------

